# need help in minnesota



## executiveos (Nov 25, 2008)

Looking for someone that can remove snow from some of the sites I plow when needed, you must have your own site to dump it, reply and I will review area's with you, the locations are in Prior Lake, Savage, and Shakopee.


----------



## MNRiverrat (Dec 21, 2006)

I could probably help you out, we run tandem and triaxle trucks, load with ski loaders and either haul and dump or dump and blow into piles with tractors and blowers. I work in the south metro, Edina to Prior Lake. I live south of PL

Andy


----------



## executiveos (Nov 25, 2008)

what is the best way to get ahold of you, I would like to go over what I have to see if your interested.


----------

